# Helmholz Netlink USB compact Firmwareupdate



## nekron (24 September 2015)

Moin moin,

ich hab ein Problem mit einem Helmholz Adapter, mit dem Support bin ich bisher nicht weiter´gekommen, hier verwies man mich darauf, das ein Dell-Laptop bekanntlich viel zu wenig Strom für den Adapter liefert.

Ich wollte ein Firmwareupdate mit ShTools machen, die Software lehnt das jedoch ab da es keinen Adapter finden kann. 

Beim Einstecken in einen Rechner ohne installierte Treiber sucht er auf jeden Fall nach einem Treiber für ein Helmholz Netlink USB compact, Beschriftung ist leider nicht mehr sichtbar. Das Teil liegt schon ewig rum, funktioniert auch mit S7 noch ...

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Danke
michael


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2015)

Wenn es am Strom liegt, dann nimm doch einfach einen aktiven USB-Hub mit Netzteil.
Teilweise gibt es diese Hubs mit Ladefunktion. Dann liefern sie bis zu 2A am Anschluß.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## nekron (27 September 2015)

Ich hab es an diversen Rechnern probiert, hätte ich der Support-Dame gesagt ich arbeite mit einem Lenovo (was ich normalerweise tue) wäre es unter Garantie zur gleichen Aussage gekommen ... 

Einen aktiven Hub hab ich nicht da, muss mal schaun ob irgendwo bei nem bekannten einer rumleigt ...

Gruss,
michael


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2015)

Hier muss ich die Support-Dame mal unter Schutz nehmen.
Wir hatten früher auch schon Probleme mit bestimmten Fujitsu-Siemens-Laptops und der Spannungsversorgung über USB.
Allerdings waren es bei uns Deltalogic-Adapter und diese hatten eine optionale Einspeise-Möglichkeit.


----------

